# Zeichnung einscannen und Vektorisieren



## HelNIck (3. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

 Meine eigentlich Absicht ist es eine Zeichnung von Papier (z.B.: Ein Viereck...) in "3ds max" zu Importieren, um sie dort dann als Spline bearbeiten zu können usw....

  Dazu muss ich sie einscannen und in eine Vektorgrafik umwandeln....nun gut....
  Ich bestitze : *Photoshop & Illustrator*

 So schwer kann das doch echt nich sein. Ich spiel jetzt seit Stunden daran rum aber bin irgendwie zu doof dafür....warscheinlich fehlt mir da einfach n bisschen der tiefere Einblick in das System verschiedener Bildformate.....

  kann mir jemand mit dieser Königsaufgabe (-;   helfen ?
  am liebsten hätt ich natürlich noch ne Kurzanleitung über Vektorgrafiken...muss aber nich zwingend sein...

  Danke schon mal...

  Nick


----------



## extracuriosity (3. Oktober 2004)

Lad mal deine Zeichnung zur Ansicht hoch.


----------

